# Zusammenbau und Versand bei Hardwareversand?



## Arathas (3. Oktober 2009)

Huhu, 

habe mir nun gestern entgültig einen Rechner bei Hardwareversand.de gekauft und Rechnerzusammenbau als Service gleich mit in den WK gelegt.

Naja und heute (!!) kam die Bestätigung per email, dass die Ware bereits gestern Abend raus ist ?

Wollen die mich verarschen......von Bestellung bis Auslieferung vergingen gerade mal 6-7 -stunden...kann doch nicht sein, bzw da is was faul.........

PS: Achja..meint ihr von dein Einzelteilen sind auch die Treiber und so dabei(z.b. mainboard...etc....)
Weil da steht das es nur 1 Paket mit 21,7kg ist, und das hört sich so an als wäre es nur der PC.....ich ahne weiter böses....


----------



## AMD64X2-User (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zusammenbau und Versand bei Hardwareversand ?*

Das ist dort normal! Den Rechner haben die in ca 2Std zusammengebaut und getestet und der Versand verläuft auch gut! Welche Versandart haste gewählt? UPS oder DHL??


----------



## Arathas (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zusammenbau und Versand bei Hardwareversand ?*

DHL Normalverand
Bezahlung per Nachnahme....!

mal gespannt ob da irgendwelche Treiber CD`s oder so dabei sind......


----------



## AMD64X2-User (3. Oktober 2009)

Dann haste den Rechner so ca Dienstag!


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Oktober 2009)

du bekommst normalerweiße alles was bei deiner hardware dabei ist mitgeschickt also treiber cds, anleitungen und zubehör


----------



## TwilightAngel (3. Oktober 2009)

Arathas schrieb:


> Wollen die mich verarschen......von Bestellung bis Auslieferung vergingen gerade mal 6-7 -stunden...kann doch nicht sein, bzw da is was faul.........


Und deswegen machst du gleich nen Thread auf? Warte doch erstmal ab, bis das Zeug da ist. Einen Rechner zusammenbauern dauert (je nach Ausstattung) im Schnitt 20-30 Minuten, wenn du jeden Extraquatsch drin hast (Dämmung, Wakü etc.) etwas mehr.
Das testen dauert auch nicht so lange. Wahrscheinlich haste Glück gehabt und die haben grad nich viele PCs mit Zusammenbauauftrag.

Und Nachnahme wird bei Versandhändlern normalerwiese (!) immer bevorzugt behandelt, weil der Händler das Geld selber vorstrecken muss.


----------



## eVoX (3. Oktober 2009)

Anstatt sich zu freuen, dass es so schnell ging, regt man sich auf, also man kann es einigen nicht recht machen.


----------



## Arathas (5. Oktober 2009)

LOL^^

sieht nach heute schon aus:

05.10.2009 um 05:06 UhrUnterwegs - Zustell-Paketzentrum - Die Sendung wurde im Zustell-Paketzentrum bearbeitet. -


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

Dann ist ja gut, wieso also die Hektik beim Versenden? 
Sag bescheid, wenn der Rechner da ist.


----------



## Arathas (6. Oktober 2009)

so, also der Rechner ist heute angekommen...das ging ja fix
Samstag bestellt, Montag um 14 Uhr bei mir zu Hause.

Inhalt:

Also der Rechner ist komplett montiert gekommen, wie gewünscht. Die zusätzlichen Lüfter wurden eingebaut. 

An Verpackungen war leider nur die Mainbordverpackung dabei, darin befinden sich diverse Ersatz und Zusatzanschlüsse, ein DVI zu VGA Adapter sowie die Treiber CD fürs Mainboard !
Auch ein Ersatzkühler für den CPU war dabei !

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen der Rechner läuft einwandfrei !
Daumen hoch !

MfG
Arathas


----------



## Maschine311 (6. Oktober 2009)

Tja, HWV ist ja auch mit einer der besten O-Händler. Das nicht alle Kartons dabei sind ist wohl normal, sonst müßten die ja noch ein Paket packen mit leeren Kartons, außerdem bekommst du bei einem Komplett-PC ja auch nicht die einzelnen Kartons mit allem Schnickschnack mit, wer soll das bezahlen!

Also dann mal los


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2009)

die meisten komponenten außer board haben eh keine eigene verpackung mehr, das ist ja idR bulk-ware. und selbst wenn doch: ich find's sogar besser, wenn man nicht auch noch 4-5 leere packungen bekommt...


----------

